
Show HN: React Drag-N-Drop Email Editor - idrism
https://github.com/unroll-io/react-email-editor
======
adeelraza
Hey, developer of this React component here. I run several SaaS startups and
we always wanted a good email editor that we can quickly embed in our
applications. Couldn't find one that's free and solid so we decided to build
one.

It takes less than 5 minutes to get started with this React component. Would
love to hear your thoughts and feedback.

